# Hungry and Exercise



## 22373 (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone get constipation or get bubbly( by bubbly I mean sometimes I feel like great big bubbles are popping inside my intestines.) when you are hungry?Exercising, especially running makes me go D- it cleans out my system very well- I don't really like to go the gym for that reason- does this happen to just IBSers or all athletes?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I do yoga in leiu of any hardcore exercise, not because of any IBS issues but because I just don't like exercising in general!Obviously this is a personal thing, but my Dr. told me that exercise can help IBS in general, but also that specifically when you exercise generally your muscles relax and it helps the D at least for the immediate time.I have no idea. I don't like running


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think i read a few years ago about joggers having D sometimes?Interesting!


----------



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to jog just about every night with my friends. But eventually, I started getting very bad IBS-D the next day, so I stopped. I think maybe the constant bobbing up and down with jogging might upset your insides more than, say, riding a bike, or lifting weights, which I do now to replace jogging.Just remember that when you work out, you need to start eating more, or else your body will become very famished and IBS will hit (at least, that's what happens to me).


----------

